
Mental Poker: dealing cards, peer to peer - jotaen
https://www.jotaen.net/2A4BQ/mental-poker-explained/
======
blendergeek
> Using strong and secure algorithms solves that (and other) problems but can
> also introduce noticeable latencies at the same time, due to the overall
> number of necessary cryptographic operations.

My knowledge of crypto is a bit rusty. What are some 'strong and secure'
commutative cryptographic algorithms?

~~~
jotaen
ElGamal can be used, for example – you find a discussion of possible
encryption schemes for Mental Poker in this paper[1] for example, but it is
quite theoretical. I’ll also link that in the post.

[1]:
[http://crypto.stanford.edu/~pgolle/papers/poker.pdf](http://crypto.stanford.edu/~pgolle/papers/poker.pdf)

